# Bepflanzung Mörtelkübel - Eure Lösung?



## Annett (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Irgendwie sieht mein Mini (runder Mörtelkübel mit 65Litern) immer noch nicht aus, wie die schönen Minis von Christine oder Ina (niri), um nur mal zwei zu nennen.

Der Mini ist stabil, die Wasserflöhe und __ Schnecken vermehren sich ganz gut.
Leider habe ich mir auch 3 Junggoldfische mit den Pflanzen eingeschleppt, welche wohl bald wieder ausziehen müssen (die Fische). 

Wie habt Ihr denn die wirklich schön blühenden Sumpfpflanzen am Rand befestigt? Körbe bepflanzt und Steine drunter gestellt? 
Da mir noch die endgültige Idee zur Befestigung fehlt, fehlen mir nämlich genau diese "Uferpflanzen"....


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Mörtelkübel - Eure Lösung?*

Servus Annett

Diese Frage beschäftigt mich auch, obwohl bei mir noch die Umsetzung bezüglich "Mini-Teich" ansteht.
Meine Überlegung gehen in die Richtung unterstellen und die Pflanztöpfe mit Wasserspiegelhöhe abschließen zu lassen. Ob`s geht  . Ich werde es einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Mörtelkübel - Eure Lösung?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Körbe bepflanzt und Steine drunter gestellt?



Hallo Ihr Miniteichfrischlinge 

Genau so! 

Ich mache jetzt zwar grade einen Versuch mit einem runden Pflanzkörbchen, dass ich mittels Drahtbügel an den Rand gehängt habe, aber so richtig gefällt mir das nicht. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob das hält, wenn eine der neugierigen Fellnasen eben diese da reinsteckt  

Der Draht ist zwar ummantelt, aber wer weiß schon, wie lange sich das hält? Die Steinmethode ist auch haltbarer, wenn der Korb als Ausstiegshilfe herhalten muß. 

Für mich war immer wichtig, den Mörtelkübel "verschwinden" zu lassen. Jetzt haben wir einen mit einer Weidenmatte getarnt, die anderen sind ja eingegraben und umpflanzt....

Aber ihr zwei habt ja Phantasie und ein Händchen, da wird schon was Nettes bei rausbraten.  

 Wenn ich dann um Fotos im entsprechenden Thread bitte dürfte!


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Mörtelkübel - Eure Lösung?*

Servus Christine

Ich kann dir nur die leeren dafür vorgesehenen Gefäße zeigen.

 
von dem im Hintergrund gibt es noch einen zweiten.

In den dreien soll bald ein Miniteich in drei Teilen (neben einander aufgestellt und verbunden) entstehen. Der Bottich im Vordergrund (Bild) ist etwas Breiter dafür nicht so tief wie die anderen beiden, aber alle werden gleich hoch gestellt, so das sie bündig in einer Ebene stehen.

In einen tiefen hätte ich eine Mini-Seerose vorgesehen, im zweiten tiefen eine __ Lotos und im flachen Sumpfiris und ???? weiß noch nicht.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Mörtelkübel - Eure Lösung?*

Hallo Helmut!

Na - da bist Du ja für den Sommer ausgelastet 

Aber warum in einer Ebene und nicht die unterschiedlichen Formate ausnutzen und es ein bisserl plätschern lassen?


----------



## chromis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Mörtelkübel - Eure Lösung?*

Hi Annett,



> Körbe bepflanzt und Steine drunter gestellt?


ja, so würde ich das auch machen, diese würfelförmigen Naturpflastersteine sind doch gut geeignet fü den Zweck:
http://www.metten.de/natursteine_pflaster.php?zg=p&base=natursteine&prod=natursteine


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Mörtelkübel - Eure Lösung?*

hallo Annett,

z.b. einfach nur Zungen-__ Hahnenfuß, frei gepflanzt im 90 ltr kübel (das war mein alter teich  )


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Mörtelkübel - Eure Lösung?*

Hallo.

Danke für die Antworten - ich werd heute den Baumarkt mal unsicher machen und schauen, was die zu bieten haben. 

Ergebnis werde ich natürlich, nur für Christine, dokumentieren.


----------



## sanne76 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Mörtelkübel - Eure Lösung?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch noch vor einen weiteren Miniteich auf meine Terasse zustellen,aber in rechteckiger Form,und da sollen auch im oberen Berreich ein paar Sumpfpflanzen rein,aber mit Steinen eine Höhe bauen nimmt mir zuviel Platz für anderes weg,deswegen habe ich für mich diese Lösung ausgesucht,
ich werde mir einfach Balkonkästen an der hinteren Seite befestigen,da gibt es so Befestigungssysteme komplett aus Plastik und dann werde ich den Kasten einhänge und bepflanzen,

Mit einer schönen Bepflanzun im Kasten lassen sich die Befestigungssysteme(ich weiß jetzt nicht wie die sich nennen)schön verstecken,und im vorderen Bereich im Wasser könnte mann mit Schwimmpflnzen oder anderes hochwachsendes einpflanzen.

PSiese Lösung ist mir nicht von alleine eingefallen,meine Nachbarin hat es so gemacht,bin nur nicht direkt drauf gekommen,werde heute Abend mal einBild davon einstellen.

MfG Sanne


----------



## niri (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Mörtelkübel - Eure Lösung?*

hallo ihr lieben miniteichbastler,

wie bei der gestaltung größerer teiche auch  sind in der miniteich-verwirklichung vor allem fantasie und geduld gefragt  .

in meinen minis habe ich ganz normale ziegelsteine (gelocht, deshalb nicht ganz so schwer) unter den körben mit sumpfpflanzen verwendet. damit die ziegelsteine nicht so ins auge des betrachters stechen, habe ich sie mit ufermatten oder grauem teichvlies (viel günstiger) kaschiert. eine weitere möglichkeit wären umgedrehte leere unterschiedlich hohe kunststoffblumentöpfe (schwarz ist am günstigsten, sie fallen im wasser überhaupt nicht auf).

noch eine möglichkeit wäre eine art schwimminsel an einem rand auf die maße und die form des kübels zugeschnitten. diese variante habe ich aber selbst nicht ausprobiert  . 

und ansonsten die geduld nicht verlieren, den neuen pflanzen zeit geben zu wachsen, denn miniteiche ist ein hobby für viele jahre  .

@annett

danke für die blumen .

liebe grüße
ina


----------

